# الفائزون بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009



## My Rock (8 فبراير 2010)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

هذه السنة و للمرة الرابعة اقمنا مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009 

هذه المسابقات التي اُقيمت من 16 / 12 / 2009 و الى 7 / 1 / 2010

خلالها قدم الاعضاء المشاركين كمية كبيرة من المواضيع الميلادية والروحية, هذه المواضيع التي اعطت طعماً و رونقاً مميزاً لهذه الفترة من السنة. كلنا إستعمتع بقراءة هذه المواضيع في هذه الفترة المهمة من حياتنا

التنافس كان كبير في المسابقة, و هذا ادى الى صعوبة تعيين الفائزين بسرعة, اذ احتجنا المزيد من الوقت لمراجعة كل المواضيع و التفاعل و التواصل معها, نوعية الموضوع ان كانت مكتوب بصورة شخصية ام منقول, ان كان التفاعل مجرد كلمات شكر ام كلمات تشجيعيةو موضوعية. تعيين الفائزين هذه المرة إعتمد على تقييم أكثر من موضوع لكل عضو، بسبب المنافسة الكبيرة. لكن الحق يقال, هناك الكثير من اعضائنا الذين استحقوا جائزة لما قدموه من مجهود و و مواضيع و مشاركات, لكن مسابقاتنا حددت الفائزين للثلاثة فقط.

وصلنا الان الى وقت اعلان الفائزين في المسابقات الثلاثة:


مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
الاخت مونيكا 57 
مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد:
الاخت +Roka_Jesus+


مسابقة انشط عضو:
الاخ ‏kokoman 


الف مبروك للفائزين, و حظ اوفر لمتسابقينا في المسابقات القادمة (المسابقة القادمة هي مسابقة الصلب و القيامة في وقتها المعروف)

كلها ايام معدودة لنرجع و نعلن الجوائز المقدمة من منتديات الكنيسة للفائزين الثلاثة, فألف مبروك مجدداً

سلام و نعمة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*الف مبرووووووووووك
مجهود جمييل من الاعضاء
ومن الادارة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم​*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*الف الف الف مبروك للكل

ربنا يعوض تعبك خدمتك يا روك
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك *
*يا مونيكا  احلى موضوع روحى*
*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*يا روكا جيسوس افضل موضوع عن الميلاد*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووك*
*يا كوكو مان انشط عضو بالمنتدى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم *
*وميرسى لروك وادارة المنتدى لتعبهم*
*ربنا يعوضكم جميعا*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*



My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ
> 
> مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
> الاخت مونيكا 57
> ...



*أشكرك أخى العزيز My Rock
على مجهودك بالمنتدى
الف مبروك أخى كوكومان
وألف مبروك أختنا رووكا
وتمنياتى للجميع بالفوز 
وأشكركم جميعا على محبتكم
​*




​


----------



## طحبوش (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة كلهم يستاهلو و اجمل كلام


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*الف مبروك للفائزين عن استحقاق
اختيارات موفقه يا روك
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*أكيد ربنا فرحان جدآ بأولاده*
*مبروك يا أولاد الملك *
*ربنا يفرحكم دايمآ*
*ويستخدمكم أكثر فأكثر لمجد أسمه*
*سلام المسيح لكم*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*ميرررررررررسي يا روك بجد*
*انا مش لاقية كلام اقوله*
*بجد بجد ربنا يبارك في خدمتك الجميلة*
*ومبروووووووك لمونيكا *
*وطبعا كوكو ده نشييييط مووووت*
*مش بحقد يا كوكو هههههههههههه*

*وحظ سعيد المرة القادمة*
*ميررررررررررسي ليكم*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*



> مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
> الاخت مونيكا 57
> مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد:
> الاخت +roka_jesus+
> ...


مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مبروووووووك
امنا الغالية مونيكا 57 

روح قلبى روكتتتتتتتتتتى

انشط واحد فى المنتدى كله كوكوووووووو

بجد تستاهلوها الف الف مبروووووووك وعقبال كل مسابقة 

كل سنة وانت طيب يازعيم تعيش وتمعملنا مسابقات
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائزين​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مبروووووووك
> ​
> روح قلبى روكتتتتتتتتتتى​
> ​



* ميررررررررسي يا حبي *
*الله يبارك فيكي :Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## سور (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

الف  الف مبرك لكل الفائزين عن جداره
بجد استمتعنا بمنتدى الاعياد جدا
واستفدنا منه قوى
فعلا اضاف لينا كتير فى الفتره ديه
ربنا يبارك خدمة الجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

وصلنا الان الى وقت اعلان الفائزين في المسابقات الثلاثة:


مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
الاخت مونيكا 57 
مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد:
الاخت +Roka_Jesus+
مسابقة انشط عضو:
الاخ ‏kokoman

شكرا ليك يا روك على محبتك وربنا يعوضك 
الف مبروك لاخوتى 
مونيكا الف مبروك ليكى وتستحقيها عن جداره 
روكا الف مبروك ليكى وتستحقيها عند جداره 
حظ سعيد لاخوتى فى المرات القادمه 
شكرا روك على محبتك 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​


----------



## الروح النارى (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*



kokoman قال:


> وصلنا الان الى وقت اعلان الفائزين في المسابقات الثلاثة:
> 
> 
> مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
> ...


 
*شـــــكراااً ليـ ياااا زعيم ــك*
:11_12_13[1]:​


----------



## asmicheal (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*




My Rock قال:


> نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ





My Rock قال:


> هذه السنة و للمرة الرابعة اقمنا مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009
> 
> هذه المسابقات التي اُقيمت من 16 / 12 / 2009 و الى 7 / 1 / 2010
> 
> وصلنا الان الى وقت اعلان الفائزين في المسابقات الثلاثة:





My Rock قال:


> مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
> 
> الاخت مونيكا 57 ​
> مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد:
> ...








:download:





اخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

انا قلت هتضموا العيدين فى بعض 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


الف مبروك واختيار موفق فعلا 

​
مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي: 

الاخت مونيكا 57 ​
مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد: 

الاخت +Roka_Jesus+
​
مسابقة انشط عضو: 

الاخ ‏kokoman​









:download:



الف مبروك لكل الفائزين ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

الف الف مبروك 
يستحقوها عن جدارة 
وعقبال كل سنة يارب


----------



## النهيسى (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*مبرووووك


للفائزين

كل سنه وانتم طيبين​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

*ألف مبروووووووووك للفائزين​*:ab8:


----------



## صوت الرب (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

ألف مبرووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## SALVATION (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفائزين بمسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2009*

_مبروك _
_مبروك _
_مبروك_
_تلاتة مبروك كل واحد وحده مش كفاية كل واحد هتوصلة هدية ابقوا افتكرونا بقى ها_
_مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك_​


----------



## mero_engel (9 فبراير 2010)

*الف الف مبروووك ليكوا يا جماعه 
وبجد تستحقوها 
وحظ افضل لباقي الاعضاء في المتسابقات القادمه
*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (9 فبراير 2010)

*الف الف مبررررررررررررررروك
لكل اللى فازوا
وميرسى ليكم اووووووى 
ربنا يعوضكم كلكم​*


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للفائزين

وعقبال كل مره 
​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2010)

*مبرووك للفائزين
*​


----------



## النور الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

*الف مليون مبرووووووووك للفائزين*
*وربنا يبارك مجهودكم*
*ودا فخر لكل الاعضاء *
*لاننا نجحنا واحد ومحبتنا واحده*
*وفرحنا واحد *
*والف مبروووووووووك للجميع*​


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2010)

الف مبروووووووووووووووك للجميع
مبرووك يا مونيكا
وروكا العسل
وكوكو

عقبال كل سنة يا رب​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2010)

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2010)

*الف الف مبروك*

*بجد خبر جميل*

*وانتم تستحقوا  وربنا يبارك تعبكم دايما*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 فبراير 2010)

*أشكر كل أحبائى على تهنأتهم  لنا​*













​


----------



## zama (11 فبراير 2010)

مليون مبرووووووووووووووووك ..


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي ليكم اخووووواتي*​


----------



## vetaa (11 فبراير 2010)

*الف الف الف
مبرووووووووووووك
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 فبراير 2010)

*الف مبروك للفائزين*
*مونيِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِِكا57*
*روكاجيسيس*
*كوكو مان*
*تميزتم فا ستحققتم التفوق*


----------



## اكيد انت فى مصر (12 فبراير 2010)

مبروك يا حبايب ودمتم فى ملئ النعمة 
التهنئة متأخرة لانى عضو جديد فى المنتدى الجميل 
                                         التوقيع 
                                 اكيد انت فى مصر 

*من فضلك ممنوع وضع الايميل فى مشاركاتك*


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2010)

*مبروك الكم يا كل اخوتى*​


----------



## zezza (12 فبراير 2010)

الف مليوووووووووووووووووووون مبرووووووووووووووك لاحلى اعضاء فى المنتدى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم و ينميها و يكثر فى ثمارها 30 و 60 و 100



​


----------



## rana1981 (13 فبراير 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 فبراير 2010)

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك ليكم كلكم ومبروك علينا منتدانا الغالى الى بيزيد يوم بيوم بنشاط ولاده 

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وخلاص مسابقة الصلب والقيامة على الابواب​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 فبراير 2010)

واووووووووووووو
يا الف مليون مبروك
مــــــــــــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــــــروك
مــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــروك
مــــــــــــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــــــــروك
واووووووووووووو


----------



## maroo maroo (13 فبراير 2010)

مبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروك
ااااالف مبرررررررررررررروك
ربناااا يبااااااركككم


----------



## petit chat (16 فبراير 2010)

الف الف مبروك للكل وربنا يوفقكم على طول ودايما فى زيادة يارب 
ربنا يبارك تعبكم30::36_3_11:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي لاخواتي*
*ربنا يعوضكم*​


----------



## ارووجة (16 فبراير 2010)

> [*]مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي:
> الاخت مونيكا 57
> [*]مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد:
> الاخت +roka_jesus+
> ...



 
مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك تستاهلوووو ^_^
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2010)

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسي ارووجة *
*وميرسي مايكل*
*ربنا يباركم*​


----------



## amany tony (17 فبراير 2010)

الف مممممممممممممممممبببببببببببرررررررررررررررررررروووووووووووكككككككككككككككك يارب تملى فايزين تملى


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 فبراير 2010)

*الـــــــــــــف الف مبروكــــــــــ *
*تستاهـــــــلو كل الخــــــــــــير *
*محـــبتي*​


----------



## My Rock (24 فبراير 2010)

تم تحديد جوائز الفائزين بمسابقة الأعياد 
للتهنئة و الإطلاع اتبع الرابط التالي: جوائز الفائزين بمسابقة الأعياد


----------

